
Venture Capital, Angels or Bootstrap? - drm237
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/15/venture-capital-angels-or-bootstrap/
======
babul
I am sure I read _exactly_ the same article about a week ago?!?

~~~
jakewolf
Yes, a week ago [http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/06/angel-vc-or-
boots...](http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/06/angel-vc-or-
bootstrap.html)

